# Pre-Season Prediction



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Anyone with General Season tags want to play a game? Prior to next weekend you have to set your standards online here on the forum. Then after the season you have to post a picture NO MATTER WHAT!!! either of your un punched tag or your buck that does/does not meet or exceed your expectations. 

I will start and I will commit myself to shooting a buck that is atleast 18" wide. I am not sure how many points because I am a sucker for big 2 points, but that is my standard. If I harvest a yearling may everyone on the forum enjoy laughing at me. In the past I always give in and shoot a 2 point on the last day, but hopefully this will be the year.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ok ill play. 

IF we get a chance to get out and chase bambi, ill commit to a 20+ 4pt or eat tag soup.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I will jump in on this, since I bought a new rifle this year I will be happy with a shot at any buck that is of legal length and presents a shot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Since I bought a new rifle last year, 243, and a new rifle in 2009 (30-06) that are yet to be shot at an animal. Combine that with an arse kicking on a LE elk hunt of not seeing a single **** elk (of any size or sex) and my trigger finger is getting a little itchy. I have passed on many young bucks over the last 6 years and never having tried to take a shot waiting for the big boy, may now make me lower my standards to nothing under 6" wide, we'll see. My 9-year old will be with me, so that may make me more prone to be in the moment.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I predict that I won't fill my tag again because of the low buck to doe ratio on my unit. :O•-: I still have meat in the freezer(elk and bighorn sheep), so my standards will remain high for deer.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

24" 4X4 or bust for me.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got some Pre season hunting predictions for ya having spent 40 days already
this fall in the field & on the mountain........

Kamas & south slope hunters will struggle....VERY . VERY low buck numbers.

Wasatch West hunters will have some limited success, Not many deer in the Strawberry
Diamond fork areas, but a few in the lower cedars..

Central Nebo, Again very limited success, A few pockets though with decent deer numbers..

Manti Skyline, one of the better areas, Although recent storms have deer moving off the top.

Dutton hunters get ready for tag soup, not sure there are any deer left there at all......

Pahvant/Fillmore is also WAYYYYY down on deer numbers from the past...

These are just a few of my personal observations over the last 3 months...
But none the less,,,, good luck to all you deer hunter next week ..


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Goffy is right on as usual. In fact I think he's giving these units a better report than I would.Fish Lake area sucks. Pavhant.Horrible, North of Soapstone< South of Soapstone Sucks.Wasatch Front.B- Strawberry. Sucks. Dutton. Not Good. Junction To Joseph Poor..
And yup here goes the answer MICRO MANAGEMENT (NOT) Now Here comes the shot through my heart! Unload and get it over with heard it all ,Never changin my mind. ..,,( ANSWER) 3 POINT OR BETTER HELL YA!!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

We dont have a problem with low buck-doe ratios :O•-: we just dont have any deer... :mrgreen: Here is my prediction- atleast 30 inch main frame with 3-4 inch cheaters if not it will be a bust for me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's see, I killed a 25" 2x2 a couple of years ago and really don't need the meat since I have a freezer full of elk and another deer. So I'll hold out for that wall hanger as I usually do and throw rocks at all the lesser bucks and let them grow up for another day.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

2point or better for the wife (would be her first animal). 3 point or better for me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that the weather report is more defined for next weekend and it going to be great for camping. I'm predicting a higher than normal success rate on many units.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't hunted in forever. A friend of mine wanted to hunt big game for the first time. We decided on the archery deer hunt. I walked him through getting a tag online. Upon completion when the date was in October, I knew I had just led him astray and we bought the wrong tags. I have not had much success with a rifle in Northern Utah. I blame the number of hunters and 4wheelers, deer were spooked compared to the bow hunt, and they are very far away. The guy who has never gone hunting is choosing where we go. He looked at a map and chose somewhere in Cache county. Needless to say, I'm worried about getting a camping spot, or a decent area to hunt, let alone a deer. If it has horns, I'm going to shoot at it. I figure the other guy will get one, he's lucky!


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Spike yearling or better for me... Thats right, i'll shoot anything with antlers.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

You have a tag you have the right to shoot whatever you would like,, Just saying. Ya want something for your childern and grand kids.. Think a bout it.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

True but here in the north we're lucky to see a buck, let alone a bruiser.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Prediction

I get to hunt one more year with my Father and it is going to be fun whether the tagges are filled or not.

And ignore the kill joys and remember there is more to hunting then harvesting or size of antlers.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

oldfudd said:


> You have a tag you have the right to shoot whatever you would like,, Just saying. Ya want something for your childern and grand kids.. Think a bout it.


I agree 100% with you, but good luck throwin that comment out here.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I predict I will have the opportunity to shoot more than 6 bucks opening day, on public land. I will pass on all bucks, while my 12 year old will scare at least one of them and maybe even kill one. 

I find it ironic that guys (such as myself) will pass young bucks while attempting to kill the mature bucks. What buck is really needed more in the herd-- a yearling 2 point or a 6 year old, 4x4? Shouldn't be hard to figure it out. Funny how some claim they are doing the herd a favor by passing the young ones while killing the older bucks. (I don't pass bucks to help the herd, rather I pass bucks so I can continue to hunt.)


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I was on the northern unit yesterday and saw three people taking out there bucks. It was the buck bull combo tag they were hunting, all of the bucks were 4-points. Yes it was the northern unit they were taking them off and one of them was a really nice 4-point with some good mass to it. I will be hunting the central unit with my dad, we would like to get a 4 point but will most likely shoot at anything with horns... However my ideal situation would be a 4x5 with a raghorn that I have been eyeing for a few months. But who knows where he will be or go on opening morning.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely correct Packout,,,

BUT a dead yearling 2 point will NEVER have the chance to become that 6 year old 4x4,,
That the herd Truly does need more..

And if all yearling bucks were allowed a free pass their first year,,,,(antler restrictions).
There would be more older deer to hunt PLUS a few more left for a healthy herd....JMHO.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll shoot at the first legal buck that gets into shooting range. I'm just looking for my first deer. I'd rather have meat than antlers. I'm predicting tag soup, but I won't give up until the season's over.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Prediction for me:

My brother will get an attempt at his first buck, but the fever will take over, and miss (even though we've practiced this!)
My Dad will go another year of not tagging out.. it's only been 6 years since he's tagged a buck.. His first! 
I will pass on a few smaller bucks, and end up shooting an 18" buck, with eyeguards. 

I think it's a very reasonable prediction.. 

Kind of a fun thread!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I have to agree with Packout on this one and as one that ate tag soup last year I have an empty freezer. That means that my prediction for this year is to shoot anthing legal.

All you antler carrying mule deer....... *BEWARE*
I got a long range gun and I am really good at shoot'n with it.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I think I'll hold out for a four point this year. >22".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be hunting whitetails in Nebraska with a recurve bow, do I get to post my pics?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Prediction:

I'll go out and spend numerous days in the field with my brothers-in-law, and father-in-law. We'll have a great time in some beautiful country. I'll certainly post some pics of my hunt, and hopefully my prediction will come true.



As for all the other predictions: some of you guys need to figure out that there is more to hunting than filling tags...


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Here are the predictions for my family.

This will be my oldest boys first year to hunt. With the exception of possibly a spike anything with antlers longer then the ears is fair game. 

Wife, She will hold off on anything that is not at least a three point or bigger. My guess is she will be going home with tag soap because my boys gets first crack at anything and she can only hunt the first weekend.

For me, that one is tough. The first weekend I'm going to hold out for a 18"-20" buck, the second weekend I will take what ever because I want to do some deer jerky this year.

400bull


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Absolutely correct Packout,,,
> 
> BUT a dead yearling 2 point will NEVER have the chance to become that 6 year old 4x4,,
> That the herd Truly does need more..
> ...


MANY yearling bucks do not survive to become a mature buck regardless of hunting mortality due to being more prone to the elements and not being totally educated at avoiding predators. A mature buck has shown that he can survive the elements and predators by becoming a mature buck. I'm not exactly sure what the ratio would be but killing a mature buck is like killing 2 yearling bucks from a numbers perspective, roughly speaking of course.

Antler restrictions put pressure squarely on the mature bucks. The strongest bucks in the herd. So if killing a mature buck is like killing 2 yearlings what has antler restrics gained you?

I predict eating tag soup while trying to get my 13 year old daughter her first deer.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I was really looking forward to this hunt having my grandaughter with her first tag (I do not have a tag this year). Unfortunately she decided the latter part of August she didn't want to shoot "a poor defenseless animal". :shock: I asked her who she had been talikng to but she said no one influenced her, right.

Well, I turned her tag back in so no tags this year for my family. Still, I'll load up, take one son and his three kids (no tag), pick up Dad (hasn't had a tag for many many years) and head to deer camp Friday morning. My buddy of over 50 years has a tag and I'll be his lacky. We are going to a five day area. First day will be four point or better. I don't expect he will fill his tag the first day. Second day is large 3 point or better and he will only "road hunt" that day. Don't expect him to fill his tag then. Third and fourth day is also three point or better with last day being two point or better. I expect he will get his deer but I am expecting a smallish three point on Monday or Tuesday.

Old stories will be retold with a new one or two added as we sit around the fire at night. Sunday will be a big dutch oven pot luck dinner with anything from chicken and dumplins, roast beef, elk roast, several different potato recipes, two or three desserts, some beans and veggies and at least two dozen suasage stuffed halopeno peppers. We may even have a pine hen or two. The two Patriarchs of the camp, my buddy's dad and my dad both 85 years old, will probably have their last deer hunting camp. Sunday my son and kids will go home and I will be joined by another son.

I expect there will be 25-30 people on Sunday with 5 or less tags in the group. We will probably fill two of those tags, one-two point and one-three point.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

pheaz said:


> oldfudd said:
> 
> 
> > You have a tag you have the right to shoot whatever you would like,, Just saying. Ya want something for your childern and grand kids.. Think a bout it.
> ...


You know I actually agree with you guys. IF we are really concerned about the "health" and future of our herds we should take the pressure off of the strongest bucks in our herd. Only yearlings and 10+ year old bucks should be harvested. Leave those 30 inch monster bucks in the prime of their life alone......they are going to be your best breeders, right?

Wait you guys don't want to hear that do you? You want your cake and eat it too. I'm not casting stones, I understand and have the same conflicting feelings. I'm just sayin if you REALLY want to make sense and bolster your argument that we need to preserve a healthy buck population for generations to come then this is best way.

I think finding compromising solutions is the best practice and since antler restrictions aimed at harvesting mature bucks only has proven to not work it seems silly to try it again. We'd look like fools. I don't think "reverse" antler restrictions is really the answer either since most hunters would plain lose interest but it makes more sense, from a biological perspective, than focusing your hunting efforts on the strongest bucks.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

We just need more deer. Plain and simple. Stop giving doe tags, limit harvest of up and comers. Even a 6 year old deer may be past his prime as far as breeding goes. We need a bunch more bucks in the 3.5 - 5.5 year range. I'm just not convinced that yearling and 2 year old bucks have the drive/ability to breed as many does as a buck that is even a year older. 

Look at the book cliffs as an example, plenty of deer, lots of 3 year old bucks. The henries on the other hand, which has a lot of deer in the 6 + age range is still under objective.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Doc said:


> Old stories will be retold with a new one or two added as we sit around the fire at night. Sunday will be a big dutch oven pot luck dinner with anything from chicken and dumplins, roast beef, elk roast, several different potato recipes, two or three desserts, some beans and veggies and at least two dozen suasage stuffed halopeno peppers. We may even have a pine hen or two.


Dang Doc can I turn my tag back in and hang out in deer camp with you guys?


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

svmoose said:


> We just need more deer. Plain and simple. Stop giving doe tags, limit harvest of up and comers. Even a 6 year old deer may be past his prime as far as breeding goes. We need a bunch more bucks in the 3.5 - 5.5 year range. I'm just not convinced that yearling and 2 year old bucks have the drive/ability to breed as many does as a buck that is even a year older.
> 
> Look at the book cliffs as an example, plenty of deer, lots of 3 year old bucks. The henries on the other hand, which has a lot of deer in the 6 + age range is still under objective.


I agree with you, we just plain need more deer and I hate to see ANY doe tags in today's day an age.

Based on your post though wouldn't the optimal biological situation be to limit harvest on those bucks that are in their "breeding prime"? Of course this would never pass but throw out the social problems that would come with that for just a second. I guess the point I'm getting to is that SOME yearling harvest is actually good for the herd.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Yearling harvest is good for the herd. I think it should happen. However, in the current state of mule deer populations right now in parts of the state - I think we are far below carrying capacity - so I don't think its beneficial to the herd. If we had a herd with more bucks throughout the age spectrum - then yeah - kill some yearling males. 

And yes, the best biological situation would be to limit harvest on breeding age bucks. It would be the fastest solution to dwindling herds - winter/snow level permitting. 

Shut the state down for 3 years and I bet we'd have plenty of bucks to shoot when it opened back up.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Shut the state down for 3 years and I bet we'd have plenty of bucks to shoot when it opened back up.


Wouldn't this also possibly hurt the growth of the herd with all the extra bucks competing with young does for food during the winter?

Another possibly stupid question: Assuming an area had a 15:100 buck to do ratio. What portion of those 15 bucks would be mature to breed and what portion wouldn't be? I sure hope more than 4 would be sexually mature bucks.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

svmoose said:


> Shut the state down for 3 years and I bet we'd have plenty of bucks to shoot when it opened back up.


For the first year.

but the problem would still exist, and we'd by right back in this same situation after a couple years after opening the hunts back up.

closing down hunting is only a band-aid. It isn't the solution, and it will only result in short-term progress.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Another possibly stupid question: Assuming an area had a 15:100 buck to do ratio. What portion of those 15 bucks would be mature to breed and what portion wouldn't be? I sure hope more than 4 would be sexually mature bucks.


All 15 would be sexually mature...

"Buck-only seasons generally have little effect on mule deer populations because the remaining bucks breed all reproductively active does. Wide buck:doe ratios and an abundance of younger males may delay the timing of breeding, but there is no evidence this significantly affects the reproductive rates of does or the number of fawns that survive to adulthood in a mule deer population. Some people have expressed concern that heavy, buck-only harvest degrades the gene pool of a population, but there is no evidence to support loss of genetic diversity as a result of younger males breeding does."


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > Another possibly stupid question: Assuming an area had a 15:100 buck to do ratio. What portion of those 15 bucks would be mature to breed and what portion wouldn't be? I sure hope more than 4 would be sexually mature bucks.
> ...


I knew it was a stupid questions!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Prediction? I'm going to have a good time, may fish as much as hunt, and will be glad as heck I'm out for the first deer hunt I've had in 4 years.

Now, as for what I'll shoot? How about shooting at only a larger bodied buck that has smallish horns and is clearly in decline OR a spike yearling buck that has too poor of genetics to fork out in its first year? Everyone would be happy about that, right?


(Or I'll figure out what I want to harvest when we get down there.  )


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

svmoose said:


> Yearling harvest is good for the herd. I think it should happen. However, in the current state of mule deer populations right now in parts of the state - I think we are far below carrying capacity - so I don't think its beneficial to the herd. If we had a herd with more bucks throughout the age spectrum - then yeah - kill some yearling males.


I understand your point but I don't think being at carrying capacity is the only reason for yearling mortality. Many of them are simply not strong enough to hack a cold winter and not educated enough to avoid predators. I think that higher mortality in your mature animals is a sign that you are at or near carrying capacity which can include a predator problem. High mortality in yearling is nothing more than nature weeding out the weak ones in most cases regardless of carrying capacity. Without bringing them in the barn over the winter, feeding them, and immunizing them yearlings are always going to have a fairly high mortality rate.



svmoose said:


> And yes, the best biological situation would be to limit harvest on breeding age bucks. It would be the fastest solution to dwindling herds - winter/snow level permitting.


It would be a fast solution, a feel good solution but I wonder how much it would really help? I know this question is more rhetorical and there are a million opinions but do we really have a breeding problem in Utah mule deer?



svmoose said:


> Shut the state down for 3 years and I bet we'd have plenty of bucks to shoot when it opened back up.


Like PBH said this would be a temporary solution. I look at it as "production vs consumption". While it's responsible to limit consumption as production slows that only addresses one side of the equation, the consumption side. We need to start looking at solutions that address the other side of the equation, the production side. I think the mistake we are making is putting too much stock in limiting consumption believing it will improve production. It's true that too much consumption will hurt production but I don't know that we are in that situation with deer.

To me it's like saying that in a drought year eating less corn will mean there will be more corn for future generations. Corn is a perishable item and saving corn now won't benefit future generations. Coming up with ways to grow more corn in the future, including in drought situations, will be a much better benfit to future generations. I think the same applies to mule deer. Although deer live longer than corn saving a million yearling bucks today only helps us for the next few years. There are ethical decisions to make as well, are deer cattle? How much do we help them? I think that addressing man made problems for deer like highway mortality problems, loss of wintering range, limiting natural wild fires, restricted migration routes are all certainly things that need to really be the focus of our efforts.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> svmoose said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, the best biological situation would be to limit harvest on breeding age bucks. It would be the fastest solution to dwindling herds - winter/snow level permitting.
> ...


The best biological situation would be to limit the harvest or mortality of breeding age does...and to maximize the number of fawns recruited into the herd. Also, biologically, if we are at carrying capacity as some do believe, carrying extra bucks would have a negative impact on growth because bucks could/would outcompete does/fawns.

IF we truly want to increase our deer herds, the solutions lie in the number of does and the number of fawns growing to adulthood...bucks play a very minor role in the whole equation. In fact, we really want the lowest possible number of bucks to get all the does bred....


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmm...for some reason, my previous post didn't show up. The whole part about shutting the season down, was sarcasm. I guess I should have changed the font or something. 

Anyhow - The bottom line is that Utah's deer herd's aren't hurting because of hunting. There is much, much more. Like Wyoming2Utah stated -- we need better fawn recruitment. Whether that means we need more fawns in the first place, or just more of them to survive, it is the answer. 

Fawns grow up to be mommies and daddies just like the rest of us - if we live long enough. If you're looking to grow populations - then we need as few bucks as possible - but still need to get all of the breeding done. I think young bucks may be able to get it done, but from what I've read on the subject, it may take them loger - leading to later fawns, higher mortality the following winter, etc. So I do think having a higher proportion bucks being mature bucks will help the herd grow faster.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

svmoose said:


> Anyhow - The bottom line is that Utah's deer herd's aren't hurting because of hunting. There is much, much more. Like Wyoming2Utah stated -- we need better fawn recruitment. Whether that means we need more fawns in the first place, or just more of them to survive, it is the answer.


My bad for not picking up on your sarcasm.

This is somewhat what I was driving at in my last post, areas to focus on better fawn recruitment. I think we should focus on the man made problems that the deer face like highway morality, interruption to the natural wildfire cycle, disturbed migration patterns from roads and highways, and loss of wintering grounds. I'm not saying there are easy answers but I do believe this is where we should be focusing our efforts. These things are being addressed already to give credit where credit is due but there is still much work to be done.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I have taken nice 25" four and five points the last two years so I may hold out for a little two point this year.


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I have the feeling i am eating my tag this year. I am dedicated hunter so i will pass on anything smaller then a 3x4, so i can hunt next year. Plus i haven't had any time to scout so i am just going and hoping for the best. But those 2 points sure look tasty sitting there!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I passed on a roughly 23-24" 2x3, a 20" 4x4, and a spike during the muzzleloader hunt, so my mulie hunt is done for the year. I was holding out for a 25" 4x4, but may have shot the 2x3 if he'd had a third point on his 2 side.

I'll be heading home to OK in Nov. for the whitetail gun hunt. I don't need the meat, so it will have to be a 130+ buck for me to pull the trigger. There has been a split brow tine buck showing up on the trail cameras that would do very nicely on my wall if he should decide to walk by! If I am told there are any friends back home that need the meat, I'll drop the hammer on a doe.

As to the discussion on breeding, mortality, etc., remember that if the buck / doe ratio is too low then what you get are stressed bucks going in to winter months that have run themselves ragged and aren't up to withstanding the hardships of winter. Often times the really mature bucks take it on the chin - they are the dominant ones doing the breeding, chasing off immature bucks, and basically wearing themselves thin. If we want more and bigger bucks really the only way to do it is to kill less of them allowing the others a better chance at reaching maturity. I'm not advocating for more restrictive harvest...there are enough restrictions in place that have pushed hunters away (exactly what we DON"T need in this day in age). I'm just saying that it's unrealistic to have unlimited opportunity at mature bucks during general season hunts. If you're a trophy hunter, prepare to eat your tag or wait and get drawn on a LE unit. If you just want a deer with a chance at something bigger, enjoy the general hunts and don't let anyone give you crap for shooting a small deer. You have the tag, and it's your prerogative what you will fill it with!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

OPINOIN )))------> STRING ME UP!! Here goes again.Aren't the best 3 point or better units in Utah limited draws.. CHMU CWMU and all the CWTAKE U MONEY. Self imposed 3 Point or Better, Can u guess what it would be like if you took a Spike or 2 Point off a limited unit.? OMG someone be strung up next to me.. it was the answer.... still is the answer.Mr Scott if you were on public land.. Keep it under wraps..u have GOLD


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Boy, there are a lot of naysayers around here. I've seen more bucks this year than in many years in the past.



> I think that addressing man made problems for deer like highway mortality problems, loss of wintering range, limiting natural wild fires, restricted migration routes are all certainly things that need to really be the focus of our efforts.


Can I get an Amen for this guy!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I predict ... 3x4 mainframe at 25-1/2" width with 2 cheaters on his 4x side. He'll score right around 180 in velvet...










here he is!!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Why do you guys always seem to highjack so many threads with your agenda.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

This thread is about setting your standards prior to the hunt.... Sorry ridge... Hopefully we will make it up to you by posting some awesome pictures of some bucks that hit the ground this weekend.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> This thread is about setting your standards prior to the hunt.... Sorry ridge... Hopefully we will make it up to you by posting some awesome pictures of some bucks that hit the ground this weekend.


Sweet! I hope I can add to those pictures. I personally think it's bad karma to make personal predictions but I think I've got a fairly good game plan for this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I just might be cursed to display a photo of my unpunched tag....


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

Well I have a double standard....Opening weekend I will be hunting with my brother and Dad, So anything with three or four points. Now my son will be with me the rest of the hunt so anything that is at least a good sized two point will work. No fork horned deer, last year I shot a nice two point with my son right by me and he loved every minute of it. I have only shot one real wall hanger and I had more fun with my son and this two point than my 4x5 brought me!!! It's all in who you are with and the experience!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> Why do you guys always seem to highjack so many threads with your agenda.


You're right and I'm guilty of this. Sorry guys.

Getting back to the topic as I mentioned before I'm probably going to eat tag soup. I'm predicting a 2 point with an 8" spread for the 13 year old daughter.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I predict that some folks will fill their tag and some will end up eating it. It's just the way things go.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Last year I shot a 25 wide 4 point and still have elk and venison in the freezer so ya, wont be shooting anything smaller than that. I've had my eyes on 2 bucks most the summer that would measure up and a even larger trophy with cheaters on both sides my son and I saw while hunting cow elk in late Jan this year. Getting excited!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Why do you guys always seem to highjack so many threads with your agenda.


Because that all can be talked about any more.

My prediction is that I will kill a nice little two point.

O wait im already done. :mrgreen:


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

+1 Goofy, We had muzz NE region and hunted around southslope yellowstone. In our area there were very very few bucks the ones you did see were spikes and two points. Hopefully things change in the near future.doubtfull!!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

My first goal is to get my 12 year old son a chance at a buck and for me I will shoot anything legal I enjoy eating deer meat. I can't get any smaller then I did last year unless I was to shoot a doe. I Hope for at least a 2x2


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

My prediction, since I just deposited my spike elk into the freezer and dont need the meat, I wont shoot a small buck. I did that 3 years in a row with my bow, 2007, 08, and 09 so I am done shooting small bucks. I will be hunting with about 12 or 13 family members and I predict at least 7 bucks will be tagged in our group. My #1 goal is to get my brother Eric his first buck, anything but a spike, my #2 goal is to help my cousin Ruston shoot a buck, and my #3 goal is for me to shoot a decent buck. 

I am looking for a 20 inch buck or bigger.


----------



## pintail18 (Jun 16, 2011)

my grandpa passed away back in 2003 and my uncle has gotten a tag every year since then but could never bring himself to go out hunting since he lost his favorite hunting partner. this year my uncle has another tag and Im predicting that we get him out on the mountain this year for the first time in 9 years. any animals that hit the ground beyond that would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Did I forget to mention that if you shoot a deer that is smaller than your set standards on this forum then you have to take a "in the field photo" of yourself BUCK naked with your privates covered by the head of your harvest? So it better be atleast big enough to cover your privates. I feel sorry for any woman in this contest... Little adjustment to the rules.... JK _(O)_ :? :lol:


----------



## BugleB (Sep 24, 2008)

I am predicting an extremely poor year this year. After an abysmal year bowhunting at Pahvant with my son, and an exceptionally poor year in Wyoming this year after a serious winter kill. We spent 8 days hunting 7 miles from the road and didn't see a single buck over 28" wide. 

I expect it will be very slim pickings on my northern Utah rifle tag. I won't shoot a buck that isn't big enough to mount, and I don't expect to even see one like that in northern this year, so my expectations is "let 'em grow bigger" for another year. I wish a few bambi shooter would also let the grow beyond baby size.

How about starting next year, when you will have to go to a "pick your ridge" season, why don't they manage a few of the units for mature bucks (three point or four point or better or something else to let a few of the baby bucks survive, or a 2 point or less restriction with limited any buck tags to let some of the survivors get big like Idaho did). Now, instead of five poor choices to choose from, we will just have 30 poor choices to choose from.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Here is an article posted in Field&Stream Feburary 2011 Food For Thought? 

Antler-Point Restrictions Work,And We Like Them---Eventually
Humans don't want to be told what they can and cannot shoot.Wildlife officals understand
that acutely, in a post=Pennsylvania Deer War world.That's why the state mandated antler- point restrictions are now typically implemented only when (a) hunters ask for them,
explicitly or (b)hunters ask for larger bucks and an (APR) Antler Point Restrictions. proves
to be the most digestible regulation change.Everyone knows (APR'S)aren't perfect.They 
are coplicated and often hard to enforce,and can protect some mature bucks, while targeting the best yearlings.They are vitrually destined to fail in areas with low deer
densities because they shift unwanted pressure onto does, and there's this.While (APR'S)
don't Typically apply to youths, How do you ask even a exeperenced hunter to pass up a 6 point (eastern count) yearling when it maybe the only buck he or she may see and get
a crack at.That said, in Stateswhere( APR"S ) have been in place for several years, It's hard to argue with the results. Take Missouri,Since the regulations were institued in 2004 
the states yearling buck take has droped from 43% of harvest to just 18% in the 65 counties with (APR'S)Meanwhile, that 3 1/2 year old or older Bucks has jumped from 16% to 37%. 42 % of hunters supported (APR'S) when they were introduced, Now is supported
by 70% of hunters.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Have been a Pahvant and Fishlake Bow Hunter for 47 years, The Deer populations .like I stated on this forum for the past 3 years . Are falling at a rate that concerns me< I love the area. It is Gods Country. Honstley has never been the same after 3 point restriction were removed, Micro Management I feel is a waste of time. Not tryin to Pi-- anyone off were all hunters! Were all differnent, with different points of view, I have laid mine out AGAIN, am done for bout a year.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

Nothing over 28". :roll:


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

I am aiming higher than most years, 
but I am going to say 24" 4 point or nothing


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

BugleB said:


> How about starting next year, when you will have to go to a "pick your ridge" season, why don't they manage a few of the units for mature bucks (three point or four point or better or something else to let a few of the baby bucks survive, or a 2 point or less restriction with limited any buck tags to let some of the survivors get big like Idaho did). Now, instead of five poor choices to choose from, we will just have 30 poor choices to choose from.


How about you only put in for the LE Hunts that way you are not dissapointed. :roll:

There are big deer on the GS units (I know it is a limited draw too, but not like the true LE units), but it costs a little bit more to find them. That is why it is a "opportunity" hunt.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Their already blaming the POOR muzzleloader hunt on hot weather..

JMHO,,,But its more to blame on a lack of deer,,, PERIOD.

But here is the DWR deer hunt "Predictions"...
If you scroll down it will give you regional and unit forecasts for Saturday..

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... ct-22.html


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be a good hunt! Too bad we will not have a forecast for snow.
3-5 inches would be nice. 

Good luck to all those fortunate enough to have a tag. Have a safe and memorable hunt with family and friends. Look forward to seeing everyone's pics.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Their already blaming the POOR muzzleloader hunt on hot weather..
> 
> JMHO,,,But its more to blame on a lack of deer,,, PERIOD.


I'm really confused. I hunted 1 day during the muzzleloader hunt (I usually hunt more but this year my brother had a LE Elk hunt I used my vacation on) and it was a Saturday. I saw plenty of bucks, does, and fawns on that one day. What units had POOR muzzleloader hunts?

I guess it really comes down to personal expectations. I guess not being able to see a nice 4 point behind every tree really ticks people off. :roll:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > Their already blaming the POOR muzzleloader hunt on hot weather..
> ...


The Stansburys have a very poor buck to does ratio. Also, go look for deer out in the desert of Tooele County. I predict I'll see more hunters than mature bucks and I will not shoot a yearling but will try to help anyone who would like to.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> The Stansburys have a very poor buck to does ratio. Also, go look for deer out in the desert of Tooele County. I predict I'll see more hunters than mature bucks and I will not shoot a yearling but will try to help anyone who would like to.


Thanks for the information. I definetly agree some units are struggling, but not all. Good on you for being willing to help out someone else. This years hunt is about the wife and my younger brother. Both are willing to take a young deer and that will most likely be my focus this year helping them out.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> Their already blaming the POOR muzzleloader hunt on hot weather..
> 
> JMHO,,,But its more to blame on a lack of deer,,, PERIOD.


Where I hunted it was hot and dry and deer were scarce during the ML hunt. That storm that blew through right when it ended brought them out of the woodwork. Its been years since I've seen so many bucks, and mature ones at that. Unfortunately most are all now in unhuntable areas (private property / city limits etc). I see 2-3 nice 4pts every day comuting to and from work.

I wish I had a rifle tag. My wife does, its going to be very fun.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> Prediction:
> 
> I'll go out and spend numerous days in the field with my brothers-in-law, and father-in-law. We'll have a great time in some beautiful country. I'll certainly post some pics of my hunt, and hopefully my prediction will come true.


I was right!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Congrats PBH! Glad you prediction came true. :O--O:


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

"Old stories will be retold with a new one or two added as we sit around the fire at night. Sunday will be a big dutch oven pot luck dinner with anything from chicken and dumplins, roast beef, elk roast, several different potato recipes, two or three desserts, some beans and veggies and at least two dozen suasage stuffed halopeno peppers. We may even have a pine hen or two...........I expect there will be 25-30 people on Sunday with 5 or less tags in the group. We will probably fill two of those tags, one-two point and one-three point."

Partly right, there were 47 people for the Sunday dutch oven dinner. There were three tags in camp and all three filled their tags, one three point, one two point and a spike. My buddy shot his deer Tuesday evening just before it got dark. He goes in for surgery on his knee today.

One favorite story was told of an Uncle running along side a deer on his horse and shooting it. The deer turned out to be blind on that side.


----------

